# Movado = Fashion watch = Bad?



## NewElysium

Hey folks

*SUMMARY*
I have been looking over the watchuseek forums for a while now, and I have come to realize that many, if not the more vocal members of the forums have a near vitriolic hatred for "fashion" watches. For example, when a newcomer with a genuine question discusses certain watch brands or models, they will get many responses that start out with "That is a fashion brand and it is a crappy watch" kind of response, but will quickly tie it up with a "but if you like fashion watches, you enjoy it", which I find quite honestly to be a little rude. That would be telling someone that their hyundai car was a "fashion"/budget/crap/low-end vehicle, but then saying, "but if you like your crappy car, then have fun ;-)". Do you see what I am trying to say here? From what I gather, I get the feeling that fashion watches are more or less accessory items as opposed to "real" watches, and most people here prefer watch brands where the company is dedicated to actual watch-making, and/or started out exclusively as a watch producer. I also get the feeling that fashion watches are perceived as being very low quality.

If this is your opinion, I want you to be 100% honest with it. I don't want anyone to sugarcoat it or try to redeem a negative opinion by producing a positive/feel-good response.

I admit I am not a watch expert, but for a while now, I have been wanting a reliable watch that would last me at least more than 5 years. In addition, I wanted it to be extremely scratch resistant. Nothing turns me off more than a scratched crystal. I wanted something that looked nice, but not overtly showy. Finally, I wanted something that was simplistic - I am not a fan of dive watches, I find them to be a little cluttered honestly.
So, I came across the Movado Museum. I thought it was the perfect watch, so I got it for $350. It fit basically everything I needed. After this purchase, my interest in watches grew, and I came across this website.

However, as I read the opinions of a lot of people on this forum, it would appear that movado (at least according to the opinions on this site) is a complete garbage "fashion" brand that should be avoided like the plague. Yes, Movado has turned to quartz for most of their movements. Yes, Movado is found in a lot of malls (though honestly, I see them sitting next to Omegas and Rolexes all the time in the same malls, but they aren't mall brands for some magical reason). Yes, movado is considered an "entry-level" pseudo-luxury brand, But does that seriously make Movado a "fashion" brand?

The amount of negative opinions makes me question my purchase - Clearly, you guys know a lot more than I do. What makes Movado such a "bad" brand? The conclusion I have now is that Movado watches are low quality - That is the only explanation I have for the amount of "hatred" for the brand.

*
SO HERE ARE MY MAIN QUESTIONS*
- Is Movado a "Fashion" brand in your opinion?
- If so, are Movado watches low quality, and lack longevity?

Once again, "if you like it, then enjoy it" kind of responses are irritating. I want YOUR opinion, and only your opinion. I want you to be as honest as if you were completely drunk, and you spilled all your darkest secrets and opinions without restraint.


----------



## Watchbreath

Don't listen to "fashion watch" bashers, there're just purist wannabes.


----------



## heb

Hello,
Yes, Movado is a "fashion watch"; defined as a watch marketed with an overwhelming emphasis on aesthetics versus the mechanics and everyday durability/functionality of a "Tool" or "Sports" watch.

Does that mean Movado watches are low quality--of course not. They are Swiss made with quality quartz or mechanical movements so they will last as long as just about any other watch when you know their limitations. You would probably not want to wear one on Navy Seal missions but with a formal suit, at the office, and 99.5% of your other everyday activities, it makes a good choice.

Good luck with your choice.

heb

heb


----------



## Chronopolis

Dear NewElysium,
It's ...... in here, but once in a while you will see vessels of rationality and true WISdom. Be sure to pay attention to those.
Heb, being one such exemplar of a rational vessel, nicely summed up the long and short of it.

Do bear in mind that neither categories - fashion & bad - are fixed, nor are they immutable.
ALL but the most functionally demanding watches on some mission today are fashion watches to varying degrees.
Moreover, nothing is by itself a fashion item: it is only through the intention of the wearer (to look one's best, or to sport a certain style, for example) that something becomes a fashion item. Some people wear rubber bands as bracelets. And indeed, why not.

Learning about watches can go 2 ways: you "travel" and get your experience; or, you take the "package tour" that comes with all the jargon and "must-have" names.
Needlessly to say, the first route takes longer but sure is a lot more fun. And you will find yourself immune to the "religion" that comes from the 2nd route.

While I do not own any Movados, I respect their place in the pantheon of modern design, and so have handled a few in my time. Nice pieces. If you like the style, you cannot do wrong to own one.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Some Movados are even Automatics. ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis

Never seen that before! Nice! Kicks the living scheit outta that watch that is so fawned upon in these forums.



JimmyBoots said:


> Some Movados are even Automatics. ;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

|> Seen a Museum that was a minute repeater also.


JimmyBoots said:


> Some Movados are even Automatics. ;-)


----------



## RoundelMike

NewElysium said:


> I get the feeling that fashion watches are more or less accessory items as opposed to "real" watches, and most people here prefer watch brands where the company is dedicated to actual watch-making, and/or started out exclusively as a watch producer. I also get the feeling that fashion watches are perceived as being very low quality.
> 
> I want you to be as honest as if you were completely drunk, and you spilled all your darkest secrets and opinions without restraint.


Okay, fine. I'll nibble at that bait, and be forthcoming, for better or worse. It's too tantalizing!

Are fashion watches garbage? Of course not. But pretty nearly. But this is bias, and I'll explain.

Look, you can split hairs over anything. Coffee, cars, clothes, wine, jewelry, _anything_. And when you start splitting hairs, you see things you didn't see before. You see things that others don't, and they don't care about. And when you cross that line you have become a ________ geek (insert interest here). Around here we're watch geeks so we split hairs about watches, and this creates opinions. Strong ones. Yeah, the greatest watches are way better than department store watches. They really are. But you have to care about that. And frankly, not everyone does. Same with wines, for example. I can't tell a Cabernet from a Pinot and I don't really care. I'm not a wine geek. _But the differences are there and they're significant_. With wine, I'm actually missing out on lots of stuff, stuff that wine geeks get to enjoy and notice and cherish. Same with watches.

But here's the rub: you can't be an _everything_ geek. We only live so long. So we all cherry pick stuff to geek out about. Most people probably really like your Movado, and that's not because they're dummies or they're low-society. It's because they're not watch geeks. I wouldn't buy Movado, no. As a watch geek I have slick watches, but I still buy plebeian wines. Oh well. That's just the way it is.

My advice? Be the geek you want to be. If reading about watches made you start splitting hairs, then ditch the Movado. If not, then don't sweat it if watch geeks think it's low end. It's only one interest anyway.


----------



## pantagruel

In my opinion, "Fashion Brand" is a meaningless and arbitrary term. Is Chanel a fashion brand? Harry Winston? Louis Vitton? If so, they make some excellent watches. 

Don't get caught up in the gospel according to anonymous internet watch guy. It is a hackneyed cliche, but here it comes again... Buy what you like. You're the one who has to wear it.


----------



## ancreanchor

I gave up my movado as soon as I was interested in horology about 6 months back. Why? just take a look at the wiki page.


----------



## tinknocker

Don't worry about labels. It's your money, if you like it, buy it. The heck with what anyone thinks.


----------



## dpioli

If you are talking about reliability, scratch resistence, etc i would say that for the same amount of money you would get better watches so you are paying more for movado stile.


----------



## elloco07

New to the site and I was looking for a Movado forum and couldn't find it. Now I know why. Interesting... Me personally I like Movado and just bought my first Citizen Eco-drive and loving it. I think for under $1000 watches Movado and Citizen are great watches. One day I will spend on a $2000 watch like Tag or equivalent.


----------



## MMT

Why would someone take advice from a drunk?

Is Movado a fashion brand? I believe so.
Does Movado offer good quality standard watches? I believe so.
The automatic depicted here looks very nice. The date window at 12:00 is very original. I like it.



NewElysium said:


> Once again, "if you like it, then enjoy it" kind of responses are irritating. I want YOUR opinion, and only your opinion. I want you to be as honest as if you were completely drunk, and you spilled all your darkest secrets and opinions without restraint.


----------



## Loco

ancreanchor said:


> I gave up my movado as soon as I was interested in horology about 6 months back. Why? just take a look at the wiki page.


I like Movados, so I did as you asked and checked out the Wiki page and this is some of what I found.

"Movado commissioned the design and installation of "Time Sculpture". This unique clock sculpture was designed by world renknowned architect Philip Johnson. It is located outside Lincoln Center in New York City. In 2006, Movado celebrated its 125th year of watchmaking. The company is internationally recognized as a leader in innovation. Elevating timepieces to an art medium, the Movado name has become the hallmark of some of the most innovative watches ever created."

Now isn't this the definition of a good watch "Elevating timepieces to an art medium"

I don't want to ruffle any feathers but, to each his own.

Dean


----------



## Bradjhomes

It's more this bit that people have a problem with 
"Movado had started producing an unauthorized version starting in 1948, copying Horwitt's design. Movado finally settled with Horwitt in 1975 with a payment of $29,000. Following Horwitt's death, Movado started heavy promotion of Horwitt and the design of the Museum Watch."


----------



## Loco

I see how some people could have a problem with this but as the article says, Movado finally "settled" with Horwitt in 1975 with a payment of $29,000. I for one have let go since they have settled and think that they make some beautiful timepieces.


Dean


----------



## Bradjhomes

I agree that they make some beautiful timepieces and I would have no problem owning one. 

I an see why the fact they used the design without authorisation and have earned millions from it, while only having to compensate to the tune of 29k grates people though. In a business where fakes are rightly treated as trash and homages are often frowned upon, it seems a bit much to laud a brand that basically stole the design completely (whether they now produce them legally and ethically or not)

And the key word is not "settled", but "finally" - 27 years after they started using the design


----------



## adixsj05

I would have to agree that Movado does concentrate more on what the outside looks like as opposed to what is on the inside...

That being said I am a current owner of a Movado Series 800 and overall it is a beautiful watch and have no issue with whats inside the watch since it is "Swiss Made"

Now when I purchased the watch I was a little quick to pull the trigger since for a quartz watch it was a little expensive, but still a very nice watch but not for the money


----------



## Hayseed Brown

"Swiss Made" doesn't really mean all too much because it covers too wide a range of timepieces with too varying a degree of quality. You can buy a "Swiss Made" watch that costs anywhere between $30 and $1,500,000. Those are two extreme examples, but nonetheless true. There are Japanese movements and German movements that way surpass most "Swiss" watches. Personally, I find Movados tacky. Their advertising is a farce because they appeal to those who want to seem a grade above the rest, when really it is just a cheap watch with a big price tag masquerading as a high-end watch. I think Movados look silly, actually. I would never bring this up, because in the end I really don't care what other people choose to wear, but the original poster wanted an honest opinion, and this is really my opinion. If it matters, I wear a JeanRichard with a "Swiss Made" ETA movement that probably is around the same price as the Movados in question, so I'm not trying to make it a matter of cheap verses expensive.


----------



## Sniper 55

Movado Make Great Watches, Wear it Proud, it Sounds like to me your looking for acceptance from a bunch of guys on the Internet I could be wrong but if you like the Brand that's all that matters I don't care about what other dudes think about my watch,, I only care what women think and most of them cant tell the difference between a Fossil and a patek philippe, I was in a Gentleman's club the other night and a Beautiful Female thought my Tissot Le locle was a Rolex Lmao


----------



## Jefferson Faudan

Here's mine... you wear a watch simply because you like it the design. And to be honest, though the mechanism of those automatics seem fascinating to me, i just don't really want to have a 5 watches the most in rotation to fit almost all clothing items i have...

There will always be watch snobs all over the net. So what if it's quartz... Breitling has super*quartz. 
*
I have a series of watches from mechanical to quartz... from those Oris, Orient, Bulova both quartz and mechanical and whatever up to the fancy Toywatch... and who cares... so as long as it fits my get up for the day. And frankly, not all watch fits every get up... a dress watch may be a dress watch but that doesn't mean it will fit your getup as the dial may be white/black/grey/blue or whatever... and having a bulky Rolex doesn't mean it would look good when you're in jeans and tshirt and a rubber shoes... if they need to practically be watch snobs, they pretty much need to have a very deep pocket to have several Rolex line in their watch box.. from the dressy rolex up to the casual and the sporty rolex... and when they meet someone with a favre leuba, that again will be a different snobbish treat of owning a rolex and not knowing the horological history of watches and not owning certain vintages like the gruen curvex or a hamilton vintage... so on and so forth....


----------



## johngorbe

I find this whole thread very amusing. I believe that if you care this much about what others think there is a lack of self confidence. I agree that when you're a "watch geek" it is easy to frown upon watches of lesser quality and I know that the ego grows quickly out of control. I'm a professional musician and the same can be said about music. I'm sure if any of you are musicians out there know EXACTLY what I'm talking about. But is this really a mature perspective about something that is so subjective as art? The reason I LOVE a piece of music may very well be the same reason someone else HATES it. Any art form follows this subjective point of view. It's natural. 

I can also relate to this argument by comparing one of the instruments I use on a daily basis...the one I use to pay my bills, feed my family and so on. This instrument is not an expensive, famous brand yet it serves my purposes beautifully and is a complete workhorse! I do own these other expensive, "famous" brands but find them not much better than my "daily wearer". 

I also have several watches that I have collected along the way and enjoy the process of learning and this website and the community that signs on here everyday has taught me a great deal about horology. I do have hamilton and longines automatics, Citizen Eco-Drives, Tissot and Seikos of various quality. I also have a Movado. I really like my Quartz 800 series and see it as a nice sporty everyday watch when I don't have the time (pardon the pun) to worry about setting the time, day and date on my Autos and Wind-ups. 

I just thought I'd approach this from a different angle because I know that I was a musician snob back in the day and couldn't even talk about music with other people and friends because of my "higher" view. Over the past 20 years as an instructor I've seen how silly this approach was and how limiting it is to us to grow as human beings. 

I've learned that it's not what you wear on your wrist, but the quality of person you are and try to be. Whatever is on your wrist will REFLECT that! If the wearer likes what is on his or her wrist then THAT'S what counts and that's all that matters.

Wow, I guess that had to be said! lol! Anyway, I hope that made some sense.


----------



## Memphis1

keep in mind that a lot of members are not WIS... they just read a few threads and begin replying to threads as if they knew what they are talking about. so their opinion is just mimicking what others say, and those others might not be WIS and so forth and so on. perfect example is if you go to the public forum and ask for a $200 diver tough as nails... There's at least 20 but 99% of the answers will be the "Seiko 007".

Movado is high quality, fashion watches and like others said, with either quartz or mechanical movements that will last you a normal life just like any other watch that you take care of.


----------



## johngorbe

Well said, Memphis!


----------



## BarracksSi

I hadn't thought much of Movado (well, okay, when I was twelve years old, I thought they looked minimalist-cool, maybe), and didn't even think to look up their history until I read this thread.

Copy a design, make it their "signature", then wait almost three decades to settle with the original artist for a pittance?

Sorry, Movado fans, but that's a pretty crappy move on their part. Actually, I'd say what I really think, but the forum censor would probably block it out.

No Movado will find a home with me.


----------



## drthmaul

I have only owned one Movado. It was a Series 800 chrono on rubber. I liked it and it had some of the best lume I've ever seen. Personally, I like the look of several Movado's, including the Datron, and Red Label Constellation. I wouldn't classify them as fashion watches in the same way would say, Diesel or something of the like, but they're considered to be on the lower end of higher end watches. That being said, they still come out with some interesting models, so who cares?


----------



## Jaffar

Correct me if i'm wrong, but didn't rolex have an issue with blancpain for taking the styling for the submariner from blancpain's fifty fathoms watch? Yet most watch geeks, myself included, like and own rolexes with no issues whatsoever. Not to mention the amount of companies that make their own dive watches that look nearly the same as a rolex sub, including respected brandslike Orient.  Saying that you won't buy a Movado because of their copying a design doesn't really seem like a valid reason to me. Personally, I like movados, they are quality watches that can be had for a fairly reasonable price. Yes they try to be trendy, which some may think make it a "fashion" brand, but I would classify them more as a fashion conscious brand that manufactures quality timepieces. But to each their own, I know I don't care for some brands that are well respected around here, like citizen, but it's just because they don't appeal to me for one reason or another


----------



## natnaes

Jaffar said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but didn't rolex have an issue with blancpain for taking the styling for the submariner from blancpain's fifty fathoms watch? Yet most watch geeks, myself included, like and own rolexes with no issues whatsoever. Not to mention the amount of companies that make their own dive watches that look nearly the same as a rolex sub, including respected brandslike Orient. Saying that you won't buy a Movado because of their copying a design doesn't really seem like a valid reason to me. Personally, I like movados, they are quality watches that can be had for a fairly reasonable price. Yes they try to be trendy, which some may think make it a "fashion" brand, but I would classify them more as a fashion conscious brand that manufactures quality timepieces. But to each their own, I know I don't care for some brands that are well respected around here, like citizen, but it's just because they don't appeal to me for one reason or another


Agreed, I find that amongst many "watch geeks" there seems to be a trend that they can hate what they deem a fashion brand for anything, but when a "real watch brand" does it it's quickly forgiven or seemingly intentionally forgotten. Fact of the matter is, similar looks don't just occur in fashion brands, they're everywhere. There's also a lot of dissing of fashion brands where people claim that the swiss made variants are probably assembled elsewhere, but if you open the caseback of a recent Tissot, you might notice it says Tissot- Hong Kong.


----------



## stay_classy

Movado--definitely a fashion brand, even more so now that they launched the 'BOLD' line in recent years. Certainly one of the better fashion watch brands given their long history, innovations w/ regards to design (museum dial), and the fact that the flagship line is considered 'swiss made', uses all sapphire, and have a pretty good rep. 
Here's the thing about Movado, though--and also the reason I have always been hesitant to throw down the $$$ for one--you're just not getting alot of 'bang for your buck', and it relegates them to a sort of perpetual "meh" status. They aren't 'luxury' watches, but they look upscale and are fairly expensive retail, yet most have a quartz mov't and no other components to justify the higher pricetag. They also aren't on the bottom tier with fashion brands like Fossil, Nixon, Diesel etc. that are China-made and of a much lower quality build. That's why you see them at malls and jewelry stores being marketed to middle class folk that want a nice watch, but don't realize there are much better, cheaper options available via non-mainstream outlets. 

In other words, they simply just don't warrant their elevated price tag.


----------



## BarracksSi

Jaffar said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but didn't rolex have an issue with blancpain for taking the styling for the submariner from blancpain's fifty fathoms watch?


Googling around got me no definitive answer. The most believable scenario I've read so far was that Rolex was working on the Sub by early 1953 (or earlier), and that the FF was created from the French's desire to have a domestically-built dive watch instead of importing parts from Rolex.

Rolex Submariner or Blancpain 50 fathoms? - The Military Watch Resource - Community Fora


----------



## Jcp311

Memphis1 said:


> keep in mind that a lot of members are not WIS... they just read a few threads and begin replying to threads as if they knew what they are talking about. so their opinion is just mimicking what others say, and those others might not be WIS and so forth and so on. perfect example is if you go to the public forum and ask for a $200 diver tough as nails... There's at least 20 but 99% of the answers will be the "Seiko 007".
> 
> Movado is high quality, fashion watches and like others said, with either quartz or mechanical movements that will last you a normal life just like any other watch that you take care of.


I'd like to see you test that theory. Even if that were the case it might be that the 007 is the most popular of the 20 or so divers...not that every other WUS noob is engaging in sheepish group think. And I'm not even going to touch the quality equivalency you just inferred in your last statement.


----------



## Pelican

Are Movados junk? No.
Would I buy one? No - they're just not to my taste.
As for fashion watches: they are fine in my view as long as you know what you're buying and are not getting ripped off.


----------



## spain72

We should define brands as Movado, Rado and some others as DESIGN watches...and not as "fashion" watches. 
In fact, Movado was born as watch company and not as fashion brand.
By the way, as it is kept at the MOMA, there must be a good reason!

Except for this, Movado always used mechanical movements in its early years and always paid attention to the design. The MUSEUM is just a piece ot the brand's history, and not its complete story.

Vintage Movado watches are still sold with high quotations on the market and it is because of the quality of the movement used.

Movado is part of the watchmaking history COMPLETELY!


----------



## pdoherty

JimmyBoots said:


> Some Movados are even Automatics. ;-)


Now THAT is a nice Movado I'd consider owning. But their silly "nothing on the dial but one indicator for 12 o'clock" make me dislike them genrally.


----------



## pdoherty

spain72 said:


> We should define brands as Movado, Rado and some others as DESIGN watches...and not as "fashion" watches.
> In fact, Movado was born as watch company and not as fashion brand.
> By the way, as it is kept at the MOMA, there must be a good reason!
> 
> Except for this, Movado always used mechanical movements in its early years and always paid attention to the design. The MUSEUM is just a piece ot the brand's history, and not its complete story.
> 
> Vintage Movado watches are still sold with high quotations on the market and it is because of the quality of the movement used.
> 
> Movado is part of the watchmaking history COMPLETELY!


So is Timex.


----------



## Rounic

New....... said:


> For example, when a newcomer with a genuine question discusses certain watch brands or models, they will get many responses that start out with "That is a fashion brand and it is a crappy watch" kind of response, but will quickly tie it up with a "but if you like fashion watches, you enjoy it", which I find quite honestly to be a little rude. That would be telling someone that their hyundai car was a "fashion"/budget/crap/low-end vehicle, but then saying, "but if you like your crappy car, then have fun ;-)". Do you see what I am trying to say here?


Alright, I'll chime in, see if this helps...

First of all Hyundai is not crap. They actually kicked ass over the years and keep improving and will very soon reach Honda in Brand perception IMHO. It is actually very rare that you can take an entire brand and label it as crap. Jaguar as a brand isn't crap but the X-Type sure was. Saab was an excellent niche market brand until GM took over and the last 9-3 was just utter crap for example (happened to lease one unfortunately), the MB C-230 Hatchback was just pure crap and so on.

*What I'm getting to is that when it comes to consumer products what ends up categorized as Crap is that which pretends to be something else (usually something better), is marketed as that something else and is often priced as it while in reality being something that not quite reaches the public standards of that which it poses to be.*

If say the Invicta marketing machine never shoved the steamy pile of ******** that they are now widely associated with (at least on this forum) and honestly presented their products as what they really are - nobody would label their watches as crap.

As for opinions, we are human and thus have finite resources two of which happen to be time and patience - both closely related and often derived from one-another. Thus when (in this case) a watch brand crosses a certain threshold (varies individually) in a person's mind and starts producing and marketing more Crap (see above for definition) than not by a certain % - the person starts to generalize the entire brand as Crap. This is perfectly natural and really can't be judged as it is a highly individual process. Therefore you should take it into account when asking for other's opinion. However this does not mean that you shouldn't listen as when viewed collectively opinions give you a good indication of your chances of ending up with a crap product on your hands. Also keep in mind that there are personal factors which may in your personal opinion outweigh the negatives. It's called "I don't care that it's X, I desire it because it is Y". Then there are plenty of generally Crap brands that once in a while come out with something irrationally good...

I'm sorry if I over complicated things but my point is this: Do your own research, do not brush off public opinion but stay firm with how much you are willing to be swayed by it. If you are looking for something for mostly practical reasons then you should give public opinion more weight. If it is what "the heart desires" then obviously public opinion should matter less but still be accounted for because as they say "love is blind" and it's good to know what you should be expecting in the long run as the initial thrills fade.

On the subject of Movado: while not really my cup if tea style-wise, in general the brand is just that - all style. Thus you buy it not for say high accuracy or a highly desirable internal component but for the style and how it complements you and makes you feel. In my personal opinion (based on my above definition) the brand is not crap.


----------



## Zundfolge

I've been digging my Moderna for 13 years now, for both formal and casual wear. More detail and pics on my site.














The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, and @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mikarvey

I think the big difference is what you get for your money. A company specializing in watches often provides a better quality watch for a specific price. Often "designer" brands are merely middle-of-the-road quality (read: mediocre), with a high price tag to have a specific name on the dial. Remember, these designers did not build their reputations on watchmaking. 

A good way to decide: Pick your price, see what's available. If the brand is known for watches, you are probably getting more watch for your money. 

Also, what is the case made of? You will probably get a better quality movement in a stainless steel case than in a 14K solid gold case, IF the price is the same. 

And what do YOU really want? Most major brand watches will last for years and years, if taken care of, as in: don't drop it on concrete, don't get water into the case, have it disassembled, cleaned, oiled and adjusted periodically. If a watch costs about the same as a cleaning, you might as well just toss it and buy another. As to price related to longevity and reliability...well, think Toyota Avalon and Lincoln MTS...which do you think will still be running at 200,000 miles?

Often, a clue to value is the "list" price compared to selling price. If the "list" price is $5,000 but it's selling for $250, you are getting, probably, a $100 watch. However, if the list price is $5000, and most retailers are selling at $4500-5000, it is probably a legitimate price, and a quality watch.


----------



## natnaes

Designer watches are often outsourced to the same companies people class as "real watch companies", most Fossil Group -> Citizen Watch Company (Quartz) and SeaGull (Automatic), and Swatch Group (including the ever so dreaded "underwear maker" Calvin Klein) -> ETA. Unless you're buying a brand that markets itself as what it isn't, there isn't real cause for worry. Brand names like Armani, LV, Chanel etc. definitely have enough sense to recognize the value of the goodwill of their name rather than to use mediocre companies to turn a quick buck.

Besides, its not like watch companies do not have high mark-ups on their watches. I don't believe anyone can justify how a ceramic bezel option on the Rolex submariner should cost $1000 more than the normal one. My toilet is full of ceramic and it doesn't cost nearly as much. I trust any good watch, including $100 Fossils (there are case examples even on this forum) would run for years and years if well taken care of. I've seen several Fossils over 10 years old in my day.

The value of an item definitely depends on individual tastes and preferences. If not for re-sale, I personally do think the JLC flippy thingy is quite ugly and the Tissot Visodate is worth more to me than the one several times more expensive in retail value.


----------



## Skippy4000

I've owned several Movado's, but never the museum. Just not my taste. Anyone who says the Movado Elliptica (square face on alligator) isn't beautiful, is insane. Movado makes a solid watch, ESQ even makes a solid watch. Period. I fyou like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## spain72

Would you consider the Polyplan a "fashion" watch??????? 

https://www.google.it/search?q=poly...polyplan&rls=org.mozilla:it:official&tbm=isch


----------



## kimjmoon

Ill jut say that I own watches that have a meaning to me beyond its time keeping ability. I purchased my Omega PO8500 because it had the new in house movement. I purchased my Citizen Eco Drive Limited Edition ATOMIC time watch because it had a chrono and brown crocodile strap and Atomic Time accuracy, as well as it was 343/2500.

I recently ordered a new Movado TC ultra thin because I wanted a thin dress watch and didn't think the Skagen brand was a true high quality timepiece. I realize that Movado is sold in every jewelry store in every mall in America and that alone gets it a bad rap here and other watch forums, but there is no denying its a quality Swiss watch. I also have a 5 year warranty that is virtually honored by every jewelry store in the world!

Granted its very plain...it doesn't even have a date window, but, that's what I was looking for on this purchase. A high end, dress watch that was super thin. I base my buying decision on what I want, then I try to get the best quality brand at the best price. Plus, just like a Rolex, everyone in the world can look at a Museum dial and know its a Movado! Nothing wrong with a little brand recognition either!

So, am I just an average middle America joe? sure, but I also own a Planet Ocean:-! LOL


----------



## not12bhere

OP,

Here is an interesting point which should not be overlooked; the original Movado Museum piece is actually an iconic watch design, a matter which begrudgingly (and often silently) is excepted even by the 'Haute Horology' crowd. A Movado with a workable automatic movement is nothing to be sneered at. A Movado with a quartz movement is suitable for a lot of business and life situations. 

What I think you are writing about in the OP is the interesting thing which happens once you start down the road of WUSeek WIShood. WIS status comes in phases, and one of those phases tends to include recognition of the value/dollar proposition in the watch marketing world which leads many WIS acolytes to become very upset at how 'badly' the fashion watch industry abuses the entry level market with regards to watch 'value' versus price.

If you see a watch you will 'enjoy', acquire it. Period. Later, as you go through the phases of education in the horological spectrum you may 'regret' the purchase, but if you enjoyed it up until then, carpe diem! 

A funny thing happens when you reach the 'final' phases of WUS WIShood, the watches you acquired before WUS which you may have hated in an earlier phase of learning become kinda fun again. I will give a great example; a fantastic contributor to this forum who ends all of his posts with great signature line derivations of his name has a lot of watches. A lot of nice watches. Yet he, like I plan to, recently acquired a SWATCH(!!) Systema51 automatic. Why? It is a fun watch which has horological value not for what it is, but for the revolution and progress which brought it into existence. 

Enjoy Movado. . .but do yourself a huge favor and avoid the 'High End' subforum. A little over a year ago I was content in the Suunto forum, and I made the most expensive click in my life while bored. . .


----------



## ssvegeta

Guys please listen to me. I Love Patek, Ademars, Jaeger le-coultre, Rolex, IWC, Lange.
I just cant afford one, but to be honest. I have my eye set on this movado but only because it looks so nice in 14k.
I would prefer the look of this movado to almost anything besides a jaeger le coultre reverso Grande Date.

The movado im showing you i will buy for 1600 when i have the money. IT weighs about 65 grams not very heavy but it looks so nice 
I dont care about the movement in this particular watch, I think thats what makes a movado so special. The museum dial is so nice that 
you dont really need to think about the movement . IF you had a patek on, the whole time you would be thinking about the ingenuity of the movement,
its quality, and attention to detail. The movado just makes you think, wow nice simplistic amazing . you look at the dial like a piece of art, and forget about the gears.


----------



## spain72

A TRIO of Movado and Movado-Zenith.
Quartz, mechanical, steel, gold, titanium...
Enjoy.

Fashion is something different...:-x 
This is DESIGN... |>


----------



## BarracksSi

That simplistic, amazing design is still a stolen one. IMO. A $29,000 payout is chump change.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movado



> The company is known for its iconic Museum Watch, designed by the American designer Nathan George Horwitt in 1947. It was originally manufactured by Vacheron & Constantin-Le Coultre Watches, Inc., Switzerland. *Movado had started producing an unauthorized version starting in 1948, copying Horwitt's design.* It was added to the permanent collection of the Museum of Modern Art in 1960. *Movado finally settled with Horwitt in 1975 with a payment of $29,000.* Following Horwitt's death, Movado started heavy promotion of Horwitt and the design of the Museum Watch.[2][2][3][4] Photographer Edward Steichen called Horwitt's design "the only truly original and beautiful one for such an object".


----------



## oak1971

It's not junk, but it doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## jones10

They can certainly NOT be considered to last. Mine Museum Movado was 17 years old but the company consider it obsolete.


----------



## The Thomas J

The first "expensive" watch I ever had was a Movado museum, 18k gold plated case on a leather strap. It was a Christmas gift from my Dad back in 98. Purchased my second one used from a friend in 2000 that was 5 years old at the time, Silver/steel case and band. Both watches are great dress watches. I like a thin watch when I wear a suit or jacket. The silver one can be worn every day. While they don't get the wrist time they used to they both run great and look great and I enjoy wearing them when ever I can.


----------



## The Thomas J

Shepperdw said:


> I've owned several Movado's, but never the museum. Just not my taste. Anyone who says the Movado Elliptica (square face on alligator) isn't beautiful, is insane. Movado makes a solid watch, ESQ even makes a solid watch. Period. I fyou like it, that's all that matters.


I have two ESQ's that did not hold up to well. both have required extensive repairs. Both look great and I used to enjoy wearing them, now they just sit in my other watch case.


----------

